# Stichwort Onlineshopping - Kaufen Sie viel im Internet?



## Administrator (9. April 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ich98 (9. April 2007)

Dinge für den Rechner wie Spiele, Hardware usw. kaufe ich so gut wir nur über Online-Shops.
Der Grund ist ganz simpel. In meiner Gegend gibt es keinen guten und günstigen PC-Laden und so bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Teslatier (9. April 2007)

[x] kommt drauf an.

CDs kauf ich mir ab und an über Amazon Marketplace. Da die bei Saturn oder MM oft 5/6€ teurer sind. Wenn sie die dann überhaupt haben. Manch seltene(re) CD gibts nämlich nur über Marketplace und dazu noch relativ günstig.

Ansonsten halt ab und an mal was bei ebay. Aber das wars dann auch schon bei mir.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (11. April 2007)

Teslatier am 09.04.2007 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] kommt drauf an.
> 
> CDs kauf ich mir ab und an über Amazon Marketplace. Da die bei Saturn oder MM oft 5/6€ teurer sind. Wenn sie die dann überhaupt haben. Manch seltene(re) CD gibts nämlich nur über Marketplace und dazu noch relativ günstig.
> 
> Ansonsten halt ab und an mal was bei ebay. Aber das wars dann auch schon bei mir.




Kommt bei mir auch darauf an was! Computersachen bestell ich oft im Internet aber meine Leberkassemmel kauf ich doch noch im Laden... Irgendwie etwas zu ungenau die Umfrage oder? (Auch wenn man sich denken kann wie ihr es meint.)


----------



## xyxmgxyx (13. April 2007)

hab hier nen ftten computerladen in der nähe, atelco, da geh ich eigentlich alles fürn pc kaufen. super service und beim umtauschen noch nie probleme gehabt. dazu spart man sich auch versandkosten und den ärger der damit verbunden ist (gut die preise sind natürlich nich so gut wie in onlineshops, aber da hört man auch öfter von probs beim umtausch defekter ware).

bei mir is da auch die hemmschwelle größer was wegzuschicken. bei geräten mit nem geringen kaufwert überlegt man sich ob man das teil wegschickt, oder sich lieber für 20€ neu kauft. 
wenn mans beim händler um die ecke gekauft hat dann geht man halt fix zur information im laden und macht ratzfatz die reklamation ohne viel trara)


----------



## ananas45 (13. April 2007)

Nur große Sachen, die sich lohnen - in der Nähe bei mir sind auch viele Computershops. 
Wär ja dämlich im Internet was für 10€ zu kaufen und nochmal 10€ Versand zu bezahlen


----------



## Lordghost (16. April 2007)

ch wohn jetzt zwar ned in der Pampas (Nürnberg), aber hab bis jetzt online alles billiger bekommen 
Also ein ganz klares:
[x] Ja, ich kaufe fast alles über Internetshops.

Blub


----------

